# Wie gerissene Kette ohne Kettennieter reparieren?



## MasterOfBMX (14. Juli 2007)

Hallo, mir ist heute die Kette gerissen, ich habe eine KMC 410 mit Kettenschloss, da hat es mir ein Kettenglied gespalten, und ich müsste das nur rausnehmen weil meine Kette lang genug ist. Wie mach ich das am besten ohne Kettennieter? Geht das überhaupt ohne?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Hedonist (14. Juli 2007)

abflexen un mim stück draht beifriemeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Juli 2007)

Leg die Kette mit dem Bolzen den du entfernen willst auf ein kleines Loch,vlt geht auch mit ner Mutter.Dann nimmst nen Nagel und einen Hammer und dreschst den Bolzen halt raus...
Ne SpaÃ,nimm das Glied mit nem Bolzenschneider raus und dann 3 oder 4 mal Tape drum,das von Tesa ist am besten.....

N'abend


----------



## Frankfurter (15. Juli 2007)

Gib halt die 5-20â¬ aus und hol dir nen Kettennieter. Alles andere ist Schwachsinn... MuÃt nur schaun das die KMC rein paÃt, es gibt ein par fÃ¼r standard Shimanoketten wo der Nietbolzen zu niedrig fÃ¼r die KMC liegt.

Edit:
Und das mit dem KettenschloÃ wÃ¼rde nur funktionieren wenn genau das Glied vor oder nach dem KettenschloÃ betroffen wÃ¤re...


----------



## MasterOfBMX (15. Juli 2007)

Es war nur ein Glied gespalten, jetzt hab ich das wieder zusammengekloppt, glaubt ihr das hält ne Weile?

http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/2057/dsc08664jm3.jpg

Hab keine Lust bis morgen zu warten..


----------



## Priest0r (15. Juli 2007)

MasterOfBMX schrieb:


> Es war nur ein Glied gespalten, jetzt hab ich das wieder zusammengekloppt, glaubt ihr das hält ne Weile?
> 
> http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/2057/dsc08664jm3.jpg
> 
> Hab keine Lust bis morgen zu warten..



das kannst doch sogar mit der hand ausseinander ziehen oder?

hält nicht.


----------



## Spezialistz (15. Juli 2007)

lieber kettennieter kaufen und das vernünftig machen...aber ey. du willst uns doch jetzt nicht erzählen, dass keiner deiner freunde nen kettennieter hat, oder?


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (15. Juli 2007)

vllt hat er ja keine freunde ^^     *lol


----------

